# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Gala Mágica de Navidad 2009 - Logroño

## mago alcala

GALA MÁGICA DE NAVIDAD EN LOGROÑO

El 27 de diciembre de 2009 (domingo), se celebra la 17ª Gala Mágica de Navidad, en Logroño, La Rioja, en el Auditorio del Ayuntamiento y organizada por el Circulo Ilusionista Riojano. Es un espectáculo de magia de escena y va dirigido a un público familiar (diferentes edades) y el auditorio tiene un aforo para 800 personas.

Los magos del Circulo Ilusionista Riojano seguimos en nuestro empeño de descubrir lo desconocido; como ya va siendo habitual en este y otros foros, se pide colaboración y se ofrece esta oportunidad (por dinero, claro está) a todo mago que este interesado en mostrarnos el fruto de su dedicación, “profesionalidad” y experiencia, en lugar de optar por una contratación directa de magos populares y famosos, que para eso ya hay tiempo.

Resumen e imágenes de anteriores ediciones en www.magiacir.com.

Todo el que este interesado (aunque nos haya llamado en otras ocasiones) tiene que ponerse en contacto por medio de E-mail, teléfono o correo ordinario (para la dirección postal mandad un privado).

magoalcala@ono.com
alcala112@hotmail.com
Tel. 610 604 882

Es necesario (una comisión es la encargada de la elección de actuantes): 

-Indicar el tipo de espectáculo mágico (hablada, infantil, general, musical, poética, grandes aparatos, bizarra, cómica, con humor, etc.).

-Video o explicación orientativa, o sinóptica de la/s actuación/es a realizar (evitar videos promocionales) (se necesita percibir: montaje escénico, personaje, teatralidad, interacción con el público, ritmo y experiencia).

-Es posible que se necesite factura (todo es hablarlo), dependemos de una subvención que hay que justificar (puede ser suficiente con los gastos de hotel y viajes, según caché). Bueno de dinero ya hablaremos cuando nos conozcamos.

-Nos interesa el personal que viene con vosotros (técnico, partenaire, espos@, acompañante, los pollos, el perro, etc.).

Estamos a la espera desde hoy. 

Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Me lo pensaré...

----------


## mago alcala

Ya esta el cartel de la gala mágica de navidad:

- Brando y Silvana (número del tahur)
- Silvana
- Jessica (Cabaret)
- Mago Vituco (Grandes Ilusiones)
Presentan: Juan y Pinchame (comicos) (Compañía La Canica Roja)

----------

